# Malinois Meltdown



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I've seen several references to "malinois meltdown" please excuse my ignorance but what is that exactly?:-k


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

This is just my fun terminology within the breed (I've seen it in high drive border collies, shelties, and labs running agility too), but basically, if I'm attempting to shape a behavior with a clicker or other marker with Fawkes, unless he figures out it out in like 2-3 times, he just starts barking in frustration and offering all sorts of behaviors and the brain kind of clicks off a bit, but not totally. Kind of like being hectic, but kind of not...


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Yet, by definition........


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Hmmm...maybe that's a good idea. So what's the difference between hectic and what's just really really high drive. Or is there really a difference...? I've seen some dogs look hectic in obedience because I think they were overly corrected so they may not necessarily overlap 100%. 

Edit: Once Fawkes "gets it," he's looks happy and at ease in obedience or whatever we're working on. Like heeling with attention, he looks fine, but I've seen a dog at a trial that looked hectic and not at ease because (IMO) it was more worried about being corrected.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> .... if I'm attempting to shape a behavior with a clicker or other marker with Fawkes, unless he figures out it out in like 2-3 times, he just starts barking in frustration and offering all sorts of behaviors and the brain kind of clicks off a bit, but not totally. Kind of like being hectic, but kind of not...


Yes. I have one who even sighs, a big loud sigh, and then howls.

It's not breed-specific. JMO. :lol:


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

ah... then I have these meltdowns almost every day. When starts to anticipate stuff then I change it up on him and he goes into bark mode and decides he's gonna get the tug his way...his way never works. 

We had two episodes this morning, one out in the field on send outs and once in the garage when I was working on heeling.


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Chris Michalek said:


> I've seen several references to "malinois meltdown" please excuse my ignorance but what is that exactly?:-k


I just call it the bag of tricks.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

It's just what a lot of Mals do. They'er nuckin futs!  :-# [-X


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> It's just what a lot of Mals do. They'er nuckin futs!  :-# [-X


LOL....I am so glad that Jesea just jumps and clacks at me when she gets frustrated......:lol::lol::lol:

I was told I could quote Bernhard Flinks, by Bernhard Flinks this past week....

"I like working your Mali bitch, she is one of the more clear headed, less hectic Mals that I have seen" 

I am pretty proud of that statement.....too bad she has Pannus. ugh....](*,)](*,)


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

This behaviour isnt just limited to malis because my high drive working line gsd does the exact same thing


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

well, she DOES have 3 brain cells carol, vs the standard of 1.5, lol. HAHAHA 

(i had a blast at the seminar).


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

ann freier said:


> well, she DOES have 3 brain cells carol, vs the standard of 1.5, lol. HAHAHA
> 
> (i had a blast at the seminar).


I know huh?....1...2.....3.....yes that is 3 brain cells...LOL


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> It's just what a lot of Mals do. They'er nuckin futs!  :-# [-X


 
Too funny. I was thinking "How can you tell when a Mal is having a meltdown?" :-\"


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Tina Rempel said:


> Too funny. I was thinking "How can you tell when a Mal is having a meltdown?" :-\"


 
now THAT'S too funny tina


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Tina Rempel said:


> Too funny. I was thinking "How can you tell when a Mal is having a meltdown?" :-\"


It's like how can you tell when a laywer is lying, the lips are moving.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

oh gerry--that works for cowboys as well--the moving lips ALWAYS give them away....


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

... and teenagers ... and fishermen .... :lol:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

ie, if the person is of the male sex, right? and we learned this lesson HOW???

but don't think i'm a man-hater, i'm not; guys can be kinda fun...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> ... and teenagers ... and fishermen .... :lol:


And dog trainers!


----------



## Jane King (Nov 24, 2007)

Dill does that too (the barking bit - not the lying) Especially when I first got him.

He's a working breed from a farm - so I suppose its a similar thing. His other thing is to get really wound up when he's waiting his turn if he sees another dog on the jumps or searching: he stands on his hind legs and make a noise like a hen laying an egg


----------

